# Mapping Resources > Reference Material >  A Song of Ice and Fire - The Citadel

## thebax2k

A Song of Ice and Fire is George R.R. Martin's series of novels detailing the machinations, wars, and conflicts that swirl around Westeros and the Lands of the Summer Sea.  

Tear has already done a great depiction of the lands of Westeros at http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=6683.  

I recently came across a fan site that has even more amazing maps set in Martin's World--The Citadel.  Its Gallery page can be found at http://www.westeros.org/Citadel/Gallery/  Check out the galleries for Joe Fullerton (deleted as of 4-9-12). 

Update 4-9-12:  Sadly, J.E. Fullerton has taken his Deviantart gallery down, so the original images that were linked from the Citadel to his gallery and were posted in the original post have vanished as well.  Thanks to the linking and copying of the interwebs however, many of the images can be found in other spots.  

The link site Taringa.net hosts quite a few at:  http://www.taringa.net/posts/imagene...o-y-Fuego.html  Check out King's Landing, the White Tower, the North, Qarth, Braavos, Dragonstone, and Pentos.  Lower in the post are spectacular illustrations of various key sites in A Song of Ice and Fire by Ted Nasmith.  His site can be found at:  http://tednasmith.com/other/grrmartin.html.  Check out Harrenhal - http://tednasmith.com/other/TN-Harrenhal.jpg, Dragonstone - http://tednasmith.com/other/TN-Dragonstone.jpg, and the Hightower at Oldtown - http://tednasmith.com/other/TN-The_H...at_Oldtown.jpg among the many Westeros Illustrations on his site.  Finally, Sitharval on Photobucket has a massive collection of Fullerton's, Nasmith's, and others illustrations and maps of A Song of Ice and Fire at http://s108.photobucket.com/albums/n...cpZZ1QQtppZZ20.

----------


## mor2

additional more recent maps, from cartographersguild:
http://www.cartographersguild.com/at...9&d=1309898570
http://www.cartographersguild.com/al...chmentid=38171

Also Russian:
http://7kingdoms.ru/wp-content/uploa...steros-map.gif
And French:
http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/5...erosessos8.png

kings landing:
http://bloodandfire.b1.jcink.com/upl...1279511751.jpg


and the official maps for reference:
http://atrandom.com/dwdmaps/

----------


## Corinos

These are some awesome Maps!

Are there other Guild Members making Westeros maps?

----------


## theMountainGoat

I have just completed a speculative world map including Essos done in the same style as Tear's map of Westeros. I can't post it here yet but hopefully will do soon.

----------


## thebax2k

Bumped due to fixing the broken links in the original post.  All of the images I linked to should be findable again as well as adding more AGOT images.

----------


## Hydeyulse

Very good and*informative*exchange*..*Thank you!

----------


## torstan

And the full set of canon maps of Westeros, Essos, and the far East (from Lands of Ice and Fire)  :Smile: 
The Lands of Ice and Fire | Fantastic Maps

I've clearly not been around here for waaay too long.

----------


## Bogie

All Great Maps!!!

----------

